
The Battle for Wesnoth 1.14: New Horizons Update - based2
https://www.wesnoth.org/start/1.14/
======
based2
[http://linuxfr.org/news/sortie-de-la-bataille-pour-
wesnoth-1...](http://linuxfr.org/news/sortie-de-la-bataille-pour-wesnoth-1-14)

